# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  TQ - Gian hàng của quangnguyen89ck (rail, vitme,  acservo,step,bàn xy, biến tần, ...)

## quangnguyen89ck

1.Combo EZLimo
 Bản rộng 75, Hành trình 150, mở rộng lên 200 bằng cách tháo ốc chặn hành hình vitme phi 10 bước 12, rail sử dụng rail bản 40 2lock trượt. có đủ motor và driver tương đương ASM66 như hình( một dạng của alphastep)



Gía: mua lẻ giá 2tr5,bộ
mua cả 3 bộ giá 6tr
2.ASM98AA-P10

GIÁ: 600k
3. 5PHASE

-MD-5400A Melec

giá 550K
-CD-5510SA


Gía:600k
- FD-501S

Gía: 350K
tất cả đều có mã e đã ghi, các bác tra tài liệu giùm
4. Cụm điều khiển khí nén FOSTER
- Bao gồm: 1 đồng hồ đo áp suất, 1 đầu nối nhanh rất lợi hại, 1 solenoid valve của SMC made in Japan, 1 van tiết lưu, và switch điều chỉnh áp suất. tất cả như hình



Gía mua lẻ 190k/bộ
từ 10 bộ giá 150k/bộ
thanks các bác.
0071000899774 vietcombank
711A09075883 vietinbank
19026272988013 techcombank
619704060024788 VIB
có nhiều hàng hơn tại *muabancnc.com*

----------


## h-d

Cụm điều khiển khí nén FOSTER tổng có bao nhiêu bộ? báo giá sms cho em, em lấy hết lô nhé cụ

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Cụm điều khiển khí nén FOSTER tổng có bao nhiêu bộ? báo giá sms cho em, em lấy hết lô nhé cụ


đã inbox cho bác :P

----------


## kekea

818 vừa alo cho bác,  khoảng đầu giờ chiều em send tiền  :Big Grin:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

-Combo EZlimo dài 650 bản 70, Hành trình 400, vitme 1012 Rail bản 40 2con trượt như hình, trượt êm ái, đủ khớp nối



Giá: 700k
- Combo Yamaha dài 600 bản 80 vitme 15 bước 10, rail bản 40 trượt êm ái, đủ khớp nối

giá: 700K
- Quạt làm mát, DC24V, 2.6W Sunon Taiwan rất thích hợp cho lắp tủ điện hoặc làm mát motor, giá lại quá bèo, chỉ bằng ly cafe


Giá: 10k/em ưu tiên số lượng nhiều ạ
thanks các bác 
0071000899774 vietcombank
711A09075883 vietinbank
19026272988013 techcombank
619704060024788 VIB
có nhiều hàng hơn tại muabancnc.com

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

đang đợi bàn xy của bác Quảng

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Brushless motor & driver động cơ công suất 60w đi kèm với driver 75w, Hãng Vexta sản suẩt




giá: 480k/bộ
- 3 em driver 5Phase UDX5114 chạy đựoc với tất cả các dòng motor UPH564 UPH566, UPH569 UPH596 UPH599 UPH5913 dòng 1.4A
hàng rất đẹp

Giá: 900k/3 bộ
mua lẻ 350K/ Bộ
Thanks các bác :P

----------


## vusvus

e hiếu đây ạ, khi nào bác có bộ vexta khoảng 3-4nm bác hú e qua đổi nhá

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Siêu linh tinh
-7 em cảm biến quang 6 em FS-N11N Và 1 em FS-V31 1 con không có râu quang


Giá: 500k cho tất cả
- 1 driver acservo CONVEX model CSDL-15AA0 1.5KW 

Giá: 150k
-Điện trở xả cho MR-J2S

Giá: 150k cho tất cả :3
- Biến tần và bộ chia tín hiệu

Giá: 150k cho tất cả
- 4 em motor Oỉental 0GN120K

Giá: 100k
- valve điều khiển 52, Smart relay, đồng hồ áp suất, valve...

Giá: 250k cho tất cả
- Vitme bi phi 14 bước 2 hành trình 40

Giá: 100k cho tất cả
- XY siêu mini


Giá: 150k
- Trượt ( chủ yếu lấy con trượt, hoặc làm đồ siêu mini) Hãng sản xuất Iko Japan

Giá: 500k cho tất cả
Thanks các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

trượt và 4 em oriental đã hết nha các bác.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

vitme và van khí nén cũng đã hết ạ

----------


## Ga con

Cái driver Convex còn mình lấy nhé bác.

Thanks.

----------


## Ng Quy

> Siêu linh tinh
> 
> - Vitme bi phi 14 bước 2 hành trình 40
> 
> Giá: 100k cho tất cả
> 
> - Trượt ( chủ yếu lấy con trượt, hoặc làm đồ siêu mini) Hãng sản xuất Iko Japan
> 
> Giá: 500k cho tất cả
> Thanks các bác


Mình lấy 2 món này, còn không bác chủ thớt.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Mình lấy 2 món này, còn không bác chủ thớt.


mấy cái đó hết rùi nha anh

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 5phase Khủng long Size 110 dài 220, cốt 15 của Sanyo denki


Giá: 700K Cho cả 2
- Motor Acservo Panasonic 400w, MHMD042S1S Và MHMD042G1U kèm 1 em nhỏ xinh 50w



Do không có driver test nên bán 600k co tất cả( đồ còn rất đẹp)
- Motor Acservo Cho Mr-j2-70A( 750W) đã test ngon lành

giá: 750k
Thanks các bác  :Smile:

----------


## yamahaymh

Còn này không anh 
- valve điều khiển 52, Smart relay, đồng hồ áp suất, valve

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Còn này không anh 
> - valve điều khiển 52, Smart relay, đồng hồ áp suất, valve


hết luôn rồi anh ơi

----------


## Ng Quy

> Siêu linh tinh
> 
> - Vitme bi phi 14 bước 2 hành trình 40
> 
> Giá: 100k cho tất cả
> - XY siêu mini
> 
> 
> Giá: 150k
> ...


còn không, mình lấy.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> còn không, mình lấy.


nếu bác quảng ko còn thì như này dc ko bác có 4 cái 1402 ht 30

----------


## Ga con

Bác Quảng up giùm cái địa chỉ mới đi, tối mai em ghé nhé.

Thanks.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

dạ ko còn anh ơi

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

dạ ko còn lun

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Hộp số IMT không độ rơ, cốt vào 14 ra 28 mặt bích 82, size 120

Giá: mua lẻ 500k/bộ, từ 2 cái 450k/bộ
- Hộp số Alpha: cốt dương 12 đầu còn lại 16, size 62 tỉ số 1:10, hình thức hơi xấu xíu nhưng vẫn êm

Giá: 150k cho cả 2 em
- Hộp số Ball không rơ huyền thoại: cốt vào 14 ra 20, size 100 tỉ số 1:40, êm ru


Giá: 480k
- Driver DC Servo như hình ạ.

giá: 270k
thanks các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Timer H3CA-8H

Giá: 2 cái 300k
- Biến tần 400w, FR-U120-0.4K 120HZ Mitsu


Giá: 200k
- Nguồn Cosel 36v 18A

Giá: 300K
- Màn hình HITECH lập trình trên bàn phím

Giá: 2 bộ 250k có 1 bộ bị bể cái nắp  nhựa xíu thôi, vẫn hoạt động ngon lành
- Timer 60p, 30p, 10p,60s,5s...

Giá: 35k/bộ
- Domino


Gia: 10k/vỉ
- CP, Khởi động từ Fuji 20A, Nguồn 12v 1.3A


Giá: 200k cho tất cả
- Nguồn 24V 6.5A, 2 con DC SERVO của Đức, 2 con cảm biến tiệm cận cũng của Đức


Giá: 200k
- Micro encoder H-25-250 250 Xung như hình


Giá: 160k/cái
thanks các bác. mời các bác ghe qua muabancnc.com để lựa chọn nhiều mặt hàng ạ

----------


## Letungquang

Em lấy món hàng của bác như sau.

.1 bộ nguồn 36v
.2... 10 cái domino Ngày mai em alo và chuyển tiền cho bác.

----------


## Tuancoi

Hộp số imt tỉ số truyền bao nhiêu vậy  quảng?

----------


## maxx.side

Để anh 20 vỉ Domino nhé, mai anh pm Zalo em

----------


## Ng Quy

> nếu bác quảng ko còn thì như này dc ko bác có 4 cái 1402 ht 30
> Đính kèm 21258


mắc công tìm pully  :Smile: 
Hàng bác gửi mình vưa nhận chiều nay rồi, vẫn chưa xem. Thanks bác

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## trucnguyen

Quãng bán anh:
 +Đống CB + contactor
 +10 block domino

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Echchum

Em lấy biến tần misu bác nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## saudau

A cũng lấy 10 vĩ Domino nha Quảng.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## huyquynhbk

e đăng kí 10 vỉ domino nhé bác!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## phuocviet346

Em đăng ký 10 vỉ domino, bác có đi ngang Q10 thì ném giúp cho em. Còn không cho địa chỉ em chạy qua lấy nha

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## duytrungcdt

anh để em cục nguồn với 2 con động cơ và cảm biến tiệm cận nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Hộp số imt tỉ số truyền bao nhiêu vậy  quảng?


tỉ số 1:45 anh à

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Hộp số SAKANISHSEIKI Japan, mặt bích chuẩn 750w, nhưng cốt vào có 16 ra 19, tỉ số 1:7 size 98, loại này có cảm nhận được độ rơ, rất êm, thích

Giá: 350k
- Hộp số kịch độc, tỉ số lớn và rất lớn đây ạ. cái cạnh cây viết xóa tỉ số 1:100, cái còn lại tỉ số *1:750*, không có để tên nhà sản xuất,  nhưng e rã trên cái máy của Đức sản xuất



Giá: 500K cho cả 2 cái.
- Hộp số Bayside, Made in USA, Tỉ số 1:3 kèm em step 2phase size 57 của Mỹ luôn, đi với em IM483 quá tuyệt vời, hộp số Teknic kèm step 2phase Sanyo denki size 57, và 1 em CGI ( hình như Mỹ luôn ạ) mặt bích và cốt vào chuẩn cho servo 200w 400w, Tỉ số 1:10



Giá: 950K cho tất cả như hình 
- dc servo Hirata, cồng suất 80w, 3000vp

Giá: 100k
- Hàng tèo của Autonic( chả hiểu sao đẹp vậy mà vẫn tèo) bán cho các bác rã linh kiện

Giá: 50k cho cả 2 em
- Driver Dcservo IAI 


Giá: 350k cho cả 2 em
Thanks các bác.

----------


## thuyên1982

- Hộp số Bayside, Made in USA, Tỉ số 1:3 kèm em step 2phase size 57 của Mỹ luôn, đi với em IM483 quá tuyệt vời, hộp số Teknic kèm step 2phase Sanyo denki size 57, và 1 em CGI ( hình như Mỹ luôn ạ) mặt bích và cốt vào chuẩn cho servo 200w 400w, Tỉ số 1:10


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4BfO6UqhN
mình lấy mớ này nhé, mai gọi.

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác gửi em mã 2 driver dc servo nhe
em gạch 4 em driver
thank

----------


## anhxco

mình lấy 2 con autonic về ngâm cứu nhé  :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em nhận được 10 cái Domino của bác rồi nhé ạ. Hàng ngon lắm bác. Thanks bác. Tuấn 0933124212

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Driver 2phase UDK 2120 có 2 cái thì chắc chỉ lấy linh kiện được thoai, còn mấy cái kia nó bể domino, có cái dập xíu, các bác xài hay lấy linh kiện thì tùy

Giá tính theo lấy linh kiện: 300k cho tất cả
- Cũng UDK2120 cái này khá hơn, chỉ có bể domino

Giá: 500k cho cả đống đó
- Cặp DC như hình, 4000rp, công suất 420w, size 80, tổng dài 280

Giá: 500k cho cả 2
- Đời J2 100w, (MR-J2-10A) động cơ HC-MF13BD, đầy đủ dây jack, cáp encoder zin 5m


Giá: 1tr1 cho bác nào muốn học tập và tập chơi servo.
thanks các bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu là DC servo mình lấy cặp động cơ về ngâm cứu nhé Q
(xem lại đúng nó là servo)

----------


## khangscc

Quảng cho hỏi đống udk 300k còn chạy đc con nào ko, còn thì em lấy đống đó với 2 em autonic 50k

----------


## Hoang Phuong

500k cho cả 2 cái( hộp số là 2 cái nào chủ thớt) minh đang kiếm , giá cả cặp 500k ah

----------


## Hoang Phuong

500k cho cả 2 cái( hộp số là 2 cái nào chủ thớt) minh đang kiếm , giá cả cặp 500k ah, còn thì mình lấy nhé, sdt duoi chu ký

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Cụm khung cho trục Z máy Cframe, có để cây thước cho các bác dễ hình dung, Full Nhôm rất đẹp, nhôm dày 10mm






Giá: 400k/cụm
- Bộ tinh chỉnh mini( 1 trục) Hành trình 15( thích hợp cho các bác chế đồ chụp ảnh macro

- Driver ELMO đa năng HAR-5/60 HAR5235617,

Giá: 200k cho tất cả
- Khớp nối 6-6 

Giá: 500k/7em
- Dây điện 3pha, Đường kinh tầm 20mm, dài 7m, rã máy của Nhật nên dây rất đã và rất nhiều đồng, 5 lõi và mỗi lõi có đường kính 6mm, nặng gần 10kg, có 1 em CP vặn

Giá: 800k 
-  Dây điện 3pha, Đường kinh tầm 20mm, dài 10m, rã máy của Nhật nên dây rất đã và rất nhiều đồng, 5 lõi và mỗi lõi có đường kính 6mm, nặng gần 10kg, có 1 em CP vặn

Giá: 1tr
- Driver DCservo cho các bác nghiên cứu, rã ra từ máy CNC đời cũ, em không chứa được nữa roài


Giá: 200k cho tất cả
- Quạt 24v dc kèm theo Jack nguồn có lọc nhiễu

Giá: 50k/1 bộ
- 2bộ kiểm soát nhiệt độ và 1 đồng hồ hiển thị mức tiêu thụ điện 

Giá: 200k cho tất cả
- Bộ đếm H7AN Omron

Giá: 50k
- Màn hình Mitsu, cắm thử điện vẫn cháy đèn

Giá: 100k
- PLC FX1S-20MR hình thưc hơi xấu nhưng vẫn hoạt động tốt

Giá: 300k
- Động cơ DC SERVO, 2 em 180W 1 em 200W của Sanyo denki

Giá: 1tr cho tất cả
- Acservo kèm combo THK mini hành trình 50. động cơ 30w, mã driver K0101043 Của THK

Giá: 850k
- Driver chạy mạng của Yaskawa SGDS 1,5KW rất đẹp

Giá: 1tr
Thanks các bác

----------


## Echchum

Cho em gạch lấy 5 em driver DC server bác nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Echchum

Em lấy thêm 1 cặp Cụm khung cho trục Z máy Cframe bác. Mai em ck bác nhé

----------


## duytrungcdt

anh để em acservo 30w và com bo 50mm bác đo cho em tổng chiều dài cả combo và động cơ với nhé
cái màn hình và plc nữa bác nhé
thank bác mai e ck

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## emptyhb

Quảng ơi mình lấy 2 đồng hồ nhiệt + đo kw nhé!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Echchum

Có chút sai sót, Em Sorry bác Quảng cho em rút lại gạch cụm khung cho trục Z máy Cframe ạ.

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác nào lấy 7 cái driver ELMO chạy mạng chia lại em 3 cái với, em về ngâm xem có cứu được không  :Frown:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## khangscc

> Quảng ơi mình lấy 2 đồng hồ nhiệt + đo kw nhé!


Em đã ck lấy từ sớm rồi bác ạ

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## hbt165

hàng đẹp lắm, nhưng gói hơi ẩu, tụt cây rây là ôm đạn mấy block luôn :V

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Nguồn Lambda made in Malaysia LUT-6-5122, Điện vào 110v, 


Giá: 9 cái giá 150k
- Biến tần FVRE11 (75E11S-2 Và 4E11S-2) kèm 3 driver 2 phase STK cho các bác lấy linh kiện


Giá: 200k
- Màn hình siemens và driver udx5128 (lấy linh kiện)


Giá: 100k
- 3 em motor 5phase Sanyo Denki Size 60 dài 86


Giá: 150k/con
- 2 Nguồn 24v 2.3A- Input: 100-230V-Output: 24V- Made in Philippin

Giá: 100k/cái
- Biến tần Keyzen, thấy vẫn lên điện

Giá: 100k
- PLC, Timer 30s, relay như hình

giá: 100k
- 29 con cảm biến quang, hoạt động bình thường



Giá: 650k cho tất cả
- Ke vuông như hình




Giá: 150k
- Cặp bát vuông



Giá: 200k/ cặp
- Combo thích hợp làm trục Z, tổng dài 420, hành trình 270 bản 100, dùng cặp rail IKO bản 42, rất đẹp, êm ái, mặt bích chuẩn step size 60,tất cả đều đã chuẩn hết các bác độ vỉtme zo


Giá: 700k/bộ
- 3 bộ UDK2120 Kèm motor PK268

Giá: 300k/bộ
Thanks các bác.

----------


## maxx.side

Anh lấy cặp bát vuông nhé em

----------


## Echchum

Cho em lấy 2 cái biến tần FVRE11 (75E11S-2 Và 4E11S-2) nhé, gửi cùng với 5 driver DC Bác nhé

----------


## CKD

Mấy nay xả kho hả Quang?

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Huunhiem

Em lấy  !!!! Combo thích hợp làm trục Z, tổng dài 420, hành trình 270 bản 100, dùng cặp rail IKO bản 42, rất đẹp, êm ái, mặt bích chuẩn step size 60,tất cả đều đã chuẩn hết các bác độ vỉtme zo

----------


## huynhbacan

- Combo thích hợp làm trục Z, tổng dài 420, hành trình 270 bản 100, dùng cặp rail IKO bản 42, rất đẹp, êm ái, mặt bích chuẩn step size 60,tất cả đều đã chuẩn hết các bác độ vỉtme zo

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4Bx2d7g59

EM LẤY 2 BỘ NÀY NHÉ ANH QUẢNG.

----------


## huynhbacan

Chậm vài giây. em rut lui nhé.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Ng Quy

> - Cụm khung cho trục Z máy Cframe, có để cây thước cho các bác dễ hình dung, Full Nhôm rất đẹp, nhôm dày 10mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá: 400k/cụm
> 
> Thanks các bác


Cái này còn không bạn? nếu còn cho mình gạch, T2 chuyển tiền thaanh toán.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

- Motor Acservo Panasonic 400w, MHMD042S1S Và MHMD042G1U kèm 1 em nhỏ xinh 50w



Do không có driver test nên bán 600k co tất cả( đồ còn rất đẹp)
- em lấy 3 con này nhé bác

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Giá: 100k
- 3 em motor 5phase Sanyo Denki Size 60 dài 86 ( là giá 1em 100k hay cả 3e vây) còn k mình lấy

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4C1fo7jWe,

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## thuhanoi

> Giá: 100k
> - 3 em motor 5phase Sanyo Denki Size 60 dài 86 ( là giá 1em 100k hay cả 3e vây) còn k mình lấy
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4C1fo7jWe,


Giá 1 em là 150k / 3 em là 450k đó bác

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Hộp số Bayside, Made in USA, Tỉ số 1:3 kèm em step 2phase size 57 của Mỹ luôn, đi với em IM483 quá tuyệt vời, hộp số Teknic kèm step 2phase Sanyo denki size 57, và 1 em CGI ( hình như Mỹ luôn ạ) mặt bích và cốt vào chuẩn cho servo 200w 400w, Tỉ số 1:10

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4C1hLwvzm
mon nay chu thot con k vay

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Mấy nay xả kho hả Quang?


dạ, chật chội quá roài anh  :Smile: )

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Hộp số Bayside, Made in USA, Tỉ số 1:3 kèm em step 2phase size 57 của Mỹ luôn, đi với em IM483 quá tuyệt vời, hộp số Teknic kèm step 2phase Sanyo denki size 57, và 1 em CGI ( hình như Mỹ luôn ạ) mặt bích và cốt vào chuẩn cho servo 200w 400w, Tỉ số 1:10
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4C1hLwvzm
> mon nay chu thot con k vay


đã ra đi rồi nha anh

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> - Motor Acservo Panasonic 400w, MHMD042S1S Và MHMD042G1U kèm 1 em nhỏ xinh 50w
> 
> 
> 
> Do không có driver test nên bán 600k co tất cả( đồ còn rất đẹp)
> - em lấy 3 con này nhé bác


đã ra đi roài nha anh

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 1 mớ driver 5 phase và Jack 36 chân như hình ạ, CDR5103P, 1 con SD5114P3


GIá: 300k cho tất cả
-Đống đã chết để các bác lấy linh kiện

Giá: 200k
- Cụm cơ cấu lạ lạ như hình, đi kèm 1 em encoder 1 con step xinh xinh



Giá: 200k
- Vitme thường sử dụng bạc thau, còn rất đẹp, và chả thấy rơ gì cả, phi 12 dài tầm 400, cái này độ máy tiện con à

Giá: 120k cho cả 2 cây
- Cái này không biết bác nào còn nhớ, ngày trước em bán mấy chục cái roài, giờ soạn ra còn sót 1 cái mới ác. Full nhôm, thích hợp làm bộ đỡ trục Z




Giá: 150k
- Cặp rail NB, bản 20, dài hơn 300, hành trình tầm 200, lúc mới rã ẻm đẹp long lanh, mà em bảo quản không tốt nó tàn tạ như vậy đó, còn êm ái

Giá: 380k
- 2 cây vitme 1 em bị sượng 1 em rơ, chủ yếu bán để mấy bác lấy gối đỡ, hoặc làm cái gì không cần chính xác

Giá: 380k cho cả 2 cây
- Combo trục Z, hành trình 50, vitme bi phi 16 bước 5, full nhôm, có 1 cái mặt trên nó bằng thép thôi, tất cả những cái còn lại đều là nhôm



Giá: 450k/ bộ
- Chàng CKD đẹp troai, driver CDK chạy xung, các bác chịu nó tìm nàng motor dạng mâm CDK lun. rất đẹp nha các bác


Giá: 500k/ bộ
Thanks các bác

----------


## Echchum

Em gạch bác cái trục  Z bác nhé

----------


## maxx.side

Gom luôn cho anh 2 cay vitme thường nhé em

----------


## tranhung123456

Để cho tớ cái này thứ tư vào lấy 
1 mớ driver 5 phase và Jack 36 chân như hình ạ, CDR5103P, 1 con SD5114P3

SDĐ : 0978.459.549

----------


## huynhbacan

EM LẤY CAI NÀY NHÉ ANH QUẢNG

- Vitme thường sử dụng bạc thau, còn rất đẹp, và chả thấy rơ gì cả, phi 12 dài tầm 400, cái này độ máy tiện con à

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4C2rH0ZkC

----------


## huynhbacan

> Gom luôn cho anh 2 cay vitme thường nhé em


Nhường cho em 2 cây vit di anh.

----------


## hoangmanh

cho mình lấy 2 món này nhé bác Quảng.
- Cặp rail NB, bản 20, dài hơn 300, hành trình tầm 200, lúc mới rã ẻm đẹp long lanh, mà em bảo quản không tốt nó tàn tạ như vậy đó, còn êm ái
- 2 cây vitme 1 em bị sượng 1 em rơ, chủ yếu bán để mấy bác lấy gối đỡ, hoặc làm cái gì không cần chính xác

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Em lấy biến tần misu bác nhé


nó mà chết công suất thì alo e bác nhé e còn vỉ công suất nhưng tèo vỉ dk

----------


## Echchum

Có bác lấy biến tần trên tay em rồi Bác à. Em đang nhờ bác Quang kiếm con khác

----------

Hoang Phuong, quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Hoang Phuong

trên mục chính báo 100k em mà

----------


## thuyetnq

- PLC FX1S-20MR hình thưc hơi xấu nhưng vẫn hoạt động tốt
- PLC, Timer 30s, relay như hình
  Cái nầy còn không anh ?

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Nguồn Mean Well 12V 12.5A S-150-12


Giá: 150k/bộ
- Alpha step size 32 xài điện DC 2 bộ ASD10B-K và 1 bộ ASD18A-K, motor ASM 34AK và ASM36AK


Giá: 900k cho tất cả
- Gối đỡ kèm Vitme( chủ yếu lấy gối đỡ bk10)

Giá: 350k cho cả 2 cây
- Rail con lăn. hàng của Đức, hành trình tầm 100 em không nhớ rõ.


Giá: 250k cho tất cả
- Cụm khí nén như hình: cụm trục xoay tự động có đầu âm và dương, van,...như hình ạ



Giá: 650k
- Cảm biến quang và mấy món linh tinh.


Giá: 500k
- Bàn nhôm và cụm gá trục Z thích hợp cho máy C, quá đẹp ạ



Giá: 500k
- Biến tần 400w full box: hãng sản xuất Mitsu, tần số 120hz


Giá: 950k
- IM483 thần thánh:

Giá: 250k/bộ
Mời các bác ghé muabancnc.com hoặc click trực tiếp bên dưới chữ ký để xem chi tiết nhiều món hàng ạ
thanks các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

0988 bốn 88 93 tám, số kia hết pin e đang sạc @@

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bác nào chơi mấy con IM483 quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm  :Frown: (

----------


## Ng Quy

> - Bàn nhôm và cụm gá trục Z thích hợp cho máy C, quá đẹp ạ
> 
> 
> 
> Giá: 500k
> 
> Mời các bác ghé muabancnc.com hoặc click trực tiếp bên dưới chữ ký để xem chi tiết nhiều món hàng ạ
> thanks các bác


mình lấy món này nhe bạn. inbox chi tiết minh thanh toán.

----------


## hbt165

> - Hộp số SAKANISHSEIKI Japan, mặt bích chuẩn 750w, nhưng cốt vào có 16 ra 19, tỉ số 1:7 size 98, loại này có cảm nhận được độ rơ, rất êm, thích
> 
> Giá: 350k
> - Hộp số kịch độc, tỉ số lớn và rất lớn đây ạ. cái cạnh cây viết xóa tỉ số 1:100, cái còn lại tỉ số *1:750*, không có để tên nhà sản xuất,  nhưng e rã trên cái máy của Đức sản xuất
> 
> 
> 
> Giá: 500K cho cả 2 cái.
> - Hộp số Bayside, Made in USA, Tỉ số 1:3 kèm em step 2phase size 57 của Mỹ luôn, đi với em IM483 quá tuyệt vời, hộp số Teknic kèm step 2phase Sanyo denki size 57, và 1 em CGI ( hình như Mỹ luôn ạ) mặt bích và cốt vào chuẩn cho servo 200w 400w, Tỉ số 1:10
> ...


hàng đẹp lắm

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác để em con dc servo nhé. Cho em stk để chuyển tiền. Tks

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Bác để em con dc servo nhé. Cho em stk để chuyển tiền. Tks


mấy động cơ dc servo đã đi hết rùi nha anh

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 3 con Step 2 phase chạy điện áp cao của sanyo denki size 86,cốt 14, dài tương đương con PK 299 của Vexta.

Giá: 800k cho tất cả.
- Combo IAI cái loại này chỉ thụt ra thụt zô nha các bác,có 1 con step bên trong

giá: 100k
- trượt THK mini,bản 25 hành trình tầm 50


giá: 100k
- Van điều áp

giá: 50k/cái
- Vitme 2 cây ngắn hành trình 80, cây dài hành trình tầm 110, phi 12 bước 10

giá: 300k cho tất cả.
- Combo Rexroth của Đức, dùng dây đai, bên trong có 1 cây rail chịu siêu tải, rất vững, Full nhôm đúc, cực chắc chắn, 3 cây nặng chắc cũng tầm 40kg. hành trình tầm 500, bản 80.


Giá: 600k/cây. khoảng 50k/kg, giá bán rẻ hơn cả nhôm định hình,  :Big Grin: 
thanks các bác  :Smile:

----------


## cty686

-trượt THK mini,bản 25 hành trình tầm 50

-Combo Rexroth của Đức, dùng dây đai, bên trong có 1 cây rail chịu siêu tải, rất vững, Full nhôm đúc, cực chắc chắn, 3 cây nặng chắc cũng tầm 40kg. hành trình tầm 500, bản 80.

mình mua trượt thk mini và 1 combo nhé.

----------


## baole

Combo rexrorth còn ko bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> -trượt THK mini,bản 25 hành trình tầm 50
> 
> -Combo Rexroth của Đức, dùng dây đai, bên trong có 1 cây rail chịu siêu tải, rất vững, Full nhôm đúc, cực chắc chắn, 3 cây nặng chắc cũng tầm 40kg. hành trình tầm 500, bản 80.
> 
> mình mua trượt thk mini và 1 combo nhé.


hết anh nha

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 5 bộ step 2 phase UPH 268 size 57 dài 76 driver UD 2115B


Giá: 600k cho tất cả
- ASM 98MC-P7.2 hộp số P tỉ số 7.2, còn dây jack


Giá: 650k
- cụm trượt tròn chống xoay như hình, hoạt động còn rất tốt

giá: 100k cho tất cả
- Rail bé xinh

Giá: 500k cho tất cả
- Encoder tháo từ mấy con motor servo


Giá: 100k cho cả đống
- Cảm biến quang, khe, thẳng

Giá: 6000d/con
thanks các bác.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

5 bộ step 2 phase UPH 268 size 57 dài 76 driver UD 2115B( drive dùng nguồn mấy V vay

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4CPcsGszP

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> 5 bộ step 2 phase UPH 268 size 57 dài 76 driver UD 2115B( drive dùng nguồn mấy V vay
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4CPcsGszP


110v nha a

----------


## thaibinhcnc

đám cảm biến nhiêu báo tôi

----------


## duytrungcdt

A để e Đống encoder nhé

----------


## hbt165

- Encoder tháo từ mấy con motor servo


Giá: 100k cho cả đống
làm cách nào để nhìn thấy được cái đĩa encoder bác ơi

----------


## Ng Quy

> - cụm trượt tròn chống xoay như hình, hoạt động còn rất tốt
> 
> giá: 100k cho tất cả
> 
> thanks các bác.


Mình lấy mấy cái này chung với khung C lần trước nhe.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

uh step đó dòng mấy A vậy, chạy tốt thi mình lấy, nt sđt dưới chữ ký

----------


## Mới CNC

Đống rail mình chuyển tiền rùi nhé Quảng ơi! gọi điện không LL được. còn món nào độc mang nốt ra đi.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Nguồn 380v ra 24v dc 20a COMPETTENT rất đẹp


Giá: 380k
- Xác ướp cho các bác giải phẫu


giá: 100k
- Nguồn Omron 24v 0.6A hơi xấu nhưng vẫn hoạt động tốt

Giá: 50k/cái
- Timer TA2R1 từ 0.1s-100h made in France


Giá: 150k cho 2 cái
- Bộ đến Omron H7CN

giá: 100k
- Giảm tốc cho servo 750w, tỉ số 1:20, độ rơ chỉ 15 acrmin, made in ITALY



Giá: 700k
- Bộ gia nhiệt khí: công suất 440w, điện 220v, trên đầu ống có cảm biến nhiệt độ, kết hợp với bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ tạo ra dòng khí nóng theo yêu cầu


Giá: 100k, bộ
- Combo IAI, vitme phi 12 bước 8, hành trình 400, bản rộng 90,chuẩn servo 100w, có khớp nối trên đầu lỗ 6.



Giá: 900k/cây
thanks các bác.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> - Encoder tháo từ mấy con motor servo
> 
> 
> Giá: 100k cho cả đống
> làm cách nào để nhìn thấy được cái đĩa encoder bác ơi


e bán roài anh ơi
thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuocviet346

giá: 100k
- Nguồn Omron 24v 0.6A hơi xấu nhưng vẫn hoạt động tốt

Giá: 50k/cái
- Timer TA2R1 từ 0.1s-100h made in France


Giá: 150k cho 2 cái

Em gạch 2 món này nha, bác có đi đâu ngang qua Q10 (đoạn cầu vượt 3/2 - Thành Thái) thì quẳng cho em giúp
Còn không để em sắp sếp qua bác lấy 09.7979.0246 Mr Việt

----------


## Nam CNC

Quảng ơi , có ai đi giao hàng qua Q4 không ? anh lấy cái nguồn 3 pha , 24VDC-20A và 2 cái ống nhiệt nha , Anh thanh toán tiền mặt hay chuyển khoản ? nếu được nhờ đội ship hàng thành phố cho tiện nha anh thanh toán luôn.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Cóc điện kèm phic cắm điện



Giá: 20k/ bộ như hình 1
- 2 Combo SMC:Cây dài hành trình, 200, rộng 60, vitme bước 6, motor 2 phase size 42, dòng 1.2A
Cây ngắn hành trình 80, rộng 60, vitme bước 6, motor 2 phase size 42, 1.2A  cả 2 đều rất êm ái, như hình ạ

Giá: cây dài 500k, cây ngắn 300k, mua cả 2 cây 700k

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Motor acservo Yaskawa SGM (sigma 1) full box 200w


Giá: 600k
- HMI Panasonic, hoạt động bính thường


giá: 250k/cái
- Encoder Omron 2000xung/vòng 


Giá: 300k/con
- Cảm biến linh tinh

Giá: 100k
- Buhler motor encoder 200xung

Giá: 150k cho 2 con
thanks các bác.

----------


## thuyetnq

> -
> - Cảm biến linh tinh
> 
> Giá: 100k
> .


Hàng em nếu bác chưa gởi thì bác gởi kèm thêm đám nầy cho em nhé.
thanks

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác để em con động cơ "full box" và 3 con encoder nhé. Cho em stk vcb em chuyển tiền

----------


## Mechanic

> Bác để em con động cơ "full box" và 3 con encoder nhé. Cho em stk vcb em chuyển tiền


Bác Ngocanh có thể nhường lại giúp mình 3 con encoder đc không ? Bữa giờ tìm hoài mà ko thấy. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## CNC FANUC

[:
- HMI Panasonic, hoạt động bính thường


.[/QUOTE]
Em lay con này nhé

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Hàng em nếu bác chưa gởi thì bác gởi kèm thêm đám nầy cho em nhé.
> thanks


em gửi hàng roài nhá

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mình lấy 2 cây combo ngắn nhé Quảng.

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

> -
> - Combo IAI, vitme phi 12 bước 8, hành trình 400, bản rộng 90,chuẩn servo 100w, có khớp nối trên đầu lỗ 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Giá: 900k/cây
> thanks các bác.


còn cặp này ko quảng. nhắn stk lấy cặp này với

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Dc servo Sanyodenki, 50w


Giá: 130k/con 
- Dcservo Tamagawa 100w, 500 xung

Giá: 290k cho cả 2 con
- Dc servo pana 80w

Giá: 290k cho 2 con
- Dcservo Yaskawa 80w hay 100w gì đó

Giá: 130k
- Dcservo omron 80w

Giá: 130k
- Dcservo Sanyo denki 100w


Giá: 150k
- plc Kz 300 hoạt động bình thường

Giá: 290k
- HMI mitsu, lấy linh kiện, thấy vẫn còn sáng đèn


giá: 100k
- Nguồn chạy cho driver step áp cao( 75v)


Giá: 150k/cái. 
- Servo motor Pana MSM021

Giá: 200k 2 con
- Servo Pana bị kẹt, 400w, kèm step có giảm tốc size 57

Giá: 100k
- Bát thép như hình

Giá: 100k cho tất cả
- Đầu dò vị trí chính xác của Sony

 Giá: 170k/bộ
- Cảm biến sợi quang

Giá: 350k tất cả
- Acservo Sanyo, đồ chưa sử dụng, không biết xài Model 63BA030PXH15


Giá: 1tr cho tất cả

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

bác cho em bộ này nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## lituan219

Cặp combo IAI còn không bác?

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> bác cho em bộ này nhé


ok anh,  :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Cặp combo IAI còn không bác?


có gạch rùi anh  :Smile:

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

cho anh cái này nữa nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

phát này nữa

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Công tắc hành trình, timer 30s, relay

giá: 100k
- 2 bộ step 5 phase size 86, EM599 của Vexta kết hợp em driver chỉnh vi bước của Melec, chạy ngon lành, chỉ có điều chạy Pul pul, các bác muốn chuyển qua pul dir thì dùng con ic số, cái này có nhiều bác hướng dẫn rồi ạ



Giá: 700k/bộ 
- Cụm cơ cấu 2 bậc tự do, 1 trượt 1 xoay như hình

Giá: 100k/bộ
- Cái này cũng không biết gọi là gì ạ, trước nó dùng để gắn màn hình máy tính trên máy. chỉ có nhôm và inox

Giá: 40k/kg 
- SSR 

Giá: 150k cho cả 2 con
- Lọc nhiễu 3A và 2 quạn 24v rất đẹp

giá: 100k
- Nhân vật chính, nhiều bác quan tâm. Acservo Sanyodenki 400w, chạy xung chiều, đang set 1000xung/vòng, chạy ngon lành, đầy đủ như hình, 



Giá: cực yêu 2tr/bộ 
thanks các bác,

----------


## phuocviet346

- Lọc nhiễu 3A và 2 quạn 24v rất đẹp

giá: 100k
Em lấy cái này nha 09.7979.0246 Mr Việt

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## skydn

> - Cóc điện kèm phic cắm điện
> 
> 
> 
> Giá: 20k/ bộ như hình 1
> - 2 Combo SMC:Cây dài hành trình, 200, rộng 60, vitme bước 6, motor 2 phase size 42, dòng 1.2A
> Cây ngắn hành trình 80, rộng 60, vitme bước 6, motor 2 phase size 42, 1.2A  cả 2 đều rất êm ái, như hình ạ
> 
> Giá: cây dài 500k, cây ngắn 300k, mua cả 2 cây 700k


lấy anh một cặp cóc điện, nếu combo hành trình 200, rộng 60 thì anh lấy một bộ nha

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## mrcao86

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;79801]- 
- Cụm cơ cấu 2 bậc tự do, 1 trượt 1 xoay như hình

Giá: 100k/bộ
- Cái này cũng không biết gọi là gì ạ, trước nó dùng để gắn màn hình máy tính trên máy. chỉ có nhôm và inox

Giá: 40k/kg 



mình lấy mấy món này nhé. phiền b nhắn giúp giá mấy món trên vá stk vào số 0989861986 nhé. thanks b!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Gá bắt màn hình cho máy CNC

Giá: 200k
- Hộp giảm tốc cho servo 750w, step size 60 và servo 200, 400w tỉ số truyền lần lượt 1:3, 1:8 và 1:10




Giá: 900k cho cả 3 con
- Dc servo TAMAGAWA, 2 con lớn 200w, con nhỏ hơn chắc 150w


Giá: 700k cho cả 3 con
- Driver 5 phase của Micro step, có chình vi bước. 



giá: 300k/cái và 800k cho cả 3 driver
mời các bác ghé cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Chế Máy CNC* để có nhiều món hàng lựa chọn hơn
thanks các bác,

----------


## phuocviet346

- Hộp giảm tốc cho servo 750w, step size 60 và servo 200, 400w tỉ số truyền lần lượt 1:3, 1:8 và 1:10




Giá: 900k cho cả 3 con

Cho em lấy hộp giảm tốc 1:10 nhá, gộp lại mấy cái lọc và quạt ở trên. Thứ 6 em ghé bác lấy hoặc bác có đi đâu quận Thành Thái - Quận 10 thì quẳng giúp 09.7979.0246 Mr Việt

----------


## Hoang Phuong

cho e gia con này ni, cốt vào hộp số này bao nhiêu bác, mặt bích step, và tỉ lệ

----------


## hbt165

> - Cặp DC như hình, 4000rp, công suất 420w, size 80, tổng dài 280
> 
> thanks các bác.


bác nào lấy cặp motor có nhu cầu dùng ko nhượng lại e với

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

-Nhôm làm bát, hoặc thanh ngang bắt combo THK, dày từ 12 tới 15mm, tuyệt đối phẳng 



cây lớn bản rộng 107, cây nhỏ bản rộng 75 dày 12mm rất đẹp. thích hợp làm thanh ngang như hình bên dưới


Đống bên dưới làm bát ngon nè các bác, theo cặp luôn.



Giá: 50k/kg
- 2 cặp ke vuông



Giá: 90k/cặp
- 3 Bộ phát xung lập trình được của Melec



Giá: 500k cho cả 3 mua lẻ 250k/bộ
- Vitme Kuroda 1004 RDC, hành trình mở rộng khi bỏ giảm chấn được 150 loại này thích hợp cho newbie, vì nó không đòi hỏi trình độ tay nghề căn chỉnh cực chuẩn, nó có độ rơ theo phương ngang, theo phương di chuyển thì không phải bàn ạ. đẹp như mới.


Giá: 150k/cây
- Vitme Kuroda phi 15 bước 10, hành trình cây dài tầm hơn 600 xíu, cây ngắn hơn 500 xíu, cái này cũng y chang như 2 cây nhỏ phía trên, đẹp như mới.


Giá: cây dài 500k, cây ngắn 400k
- Cặp Rail Iko bản 42 đẹp long lanh. cắt bớt phần dư của cây dài thì được hành trình 450, nặng 4,5kg


Giá: 750k
thanks các bác.

----------

hoahong102, TLP

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> cho e gia con này ni, cốt vào hộp số này bao nhiêu bác, mặt bích step, và tỉ lệ


cho servo 750w tỷ số 1:3 em có ghi ở trên nha anh

----------


## thuhanoi

> - Gá bắt màn hình cho máy CNC
> 
> Giá: 200k


Cái này còn không dành cho anh 2 cái

----------

Duy Mạnh

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 2 cây vitme như hình, 1 cây hơi rơ 1 cây kẹt, chủ yếu bán gối đỡ BK10  :Big Grin: 

Giá: 280k/ 2 cây
- Cụm trượt tròn kèm dây đai, có để thước đo cho các bác dễ hình dung, vẫn trượt êm ái ạ

Giá: 250k
- Bộ Z kèm trượt tròn, hành trình 95,có thắng từ ở dưới, vitme phi 15 bước 10 hay 12 gì đó em không nhớ


Giá: 300k
- Combo trục Z ,hành trình 200, bản 80, vitme Phi 14 bước 20


Giá: 550k
- KIT học tập, bob thí nghiệm CPUBD-38086F có đĩa, và thêm tờ hướng dẫn

Giá: 3 bộ 200k
- Mua nguồn tặng máy in nhiệt, nguồn ra được 2 cổng là 5v và 24v



Giá: 100k/bộ
- Jack 20 chân cho acservo Mitsu


Giá: 50k/sợi gồm 2 jack như hình
- Nguồn Convert ( Thụy Sỹ) 24v 2A


Giá: 100k/bộ
thanks các bác.
- 

-

----------


## duytrungcdt

A quảng để em bộ z nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

-Combo Z nữa, hành trình 100, bản 70 của IAI dùng vitme phi 12 bước 10, bên trong còn sáng loáng, có thắng từ luôn nên rất thích hợp để làm z, loại này mặt bích dễ dài, vì motor tháo rời được



Giá: 470k
- Gối FK12 của THK, mới 100%


Giá: 380k cho cả 2 bộ
- Tương tự gối FK12 của THK Nhưng của KURODA

Giá: 380K cho cả 2 bộ
- Biến tần Yaskawa J7, 750w. tình trạng bể nắp, hơi xấu xíu nhưng hoạt động bình thường


Giá: 480k
- RKD 514L-A, tình trạng cũng hơi xấu xíu vì bể nắp và đứt cầu chì bên trong, nhưng hàn lại dễ dàng


Giá: 280k
- Rail SR25 , bản 25 của THK,4 rãnh bi còn rất đẹp, dài hơn 1m xíu, nặng 7.5kg, em có để thước cho các bác hình dung, hành trình tầm 900, đầu bơm mỡ còn đầy đủ


Giá: 230k/kg
thanks các bác

----------


## daomanh_hung

Bấn quá,lùng ngoài này ko ra,nhờ bác quảng xem có tấm sắt,nhôm vụn,bản tầm khoảng khoảng 150x150, bao nhiêu lỗ cũng ok,e về ốp lên nhôm đh,khoảng hơn chục tấm,giống nhau thì càng tốt ah!

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Biến tần mitsu FR-D720-0.75K, 750w còn good.mất đế tản nhiệt như hình

Giá: 200k
- Bộ phát xung bằng tay TOSOKU như hình

giá: 200k
- Driver IAI và đống linh tinh như hình

Giá: 200k
-Biến thế 380/220V ra 110v

Giá: 80k/kg
- Cặp Dc servo MASUSHITA 100W

Giá: 300k/cặp
- Giảm tốc ABLE cho servo 100w tỉ số 1:5

Giá: 200k
- Spindle Air Bearing 1,1kw , 15000-60000vp,thay dao tự động, hàng Precise của Đức

giá: 800K
- DCservo của Yaskawa 

Giá: 100k/con
- Cũng dc servo của yaskawa luôn

Giá: 250k/ cặp
- DCSERVO của SINANO 80w, 24v

giá: 300K/cặp
- Driver 2 phase Melec lập trình được,tặng kèm 1 cái bị mất nguồn


giá: 190k
- Vitme NSK Japan phi 15 bước 20. cây dài nhất hành trình tầm 850, cây tiếp theo hành trình 750, cây ngắn nhất tầm 650,có để cây thước cho các bác hình dung,hình thức không được mịn màng, quay vẫn êm, hơi rơ chút đỉnh


Giá: cây dài 350k, cây ngắn hơn 300k, cây ngắn nhất 250k
thanks các bác

----------


## duytrungcdt

E lấy bộ phát xung anh nhé

----------


## secondhand

Lấy con nay về mò chơi

con này về tháo lấy IGBT khakha

----------


## khangscc

> Lấy con nay về mò chơi
> 
> con này về tháo lấy IGBT khakha


Biến tần e lấy rồi ạ, về em lấy tụ thôi @@

----------


## phuongpham1190

bác lấy tụ xong để em cái sác em :v

----------


## khangscc

> bác lấy tụ xong để em cái sác em :v


Ok luôn $-$

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Ok luôn $-$


 lúc nào xong hú em phát nhé bác

----------


## khangscc

> lúc nào xong hú em phát nhé bác


Em nhượng lại cho bác bên vl rồi nhé bác, nick bác ấy là gì em ko rõ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

-Driver acservo Fuji 2 con 400w, 1 con 200w

Giá: 500k cho tất cả
- Driver Servo Sanyodenki PQ type M, chạy xung, tài liệu đầy đủ, Gồm: Power Modul, 1 driver 1kw, 1 driver 2,2kw và 1 driver 5.5kw rất đẹp



Giá: 3tr8 nguyên set
- Servo Wacogiken chạy xung công suất 750w

Giá: 900k
- PLC, modul Omron


Giá: 95k/kg
thanks các bác

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

cho anh chỗ này em nhé gửi cả mấy thứ anh lấy nhé em

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## trungclbt

Em gạch cái nầy anh ơi ....

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## lesonct

Combo hanh trnh 100 ban 70 , con thi minh gach nhe.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## phuongpham1190

đống plc nặng khoảng bao nhiêu kg vây bác

----------


## khangscc

Mỗi con 500g đếm đi @@

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Mỗi con 500g đếm đi @@


cả cụm 500g hay 1 modun là 500g bác

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Mỗi con 500g đếm đi @@


ko tới đâu anh :3

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- ASM66 cốt răng

Giá: 150k/em
- Motor MR-J2S 750W bị kẹt bạc đạn

giá: 100k
- 3 Ccon motor acservo panasonic như hình, 1 con 100w và 2 con 200w

Giá: 500k cho tất cả
- Motor servo pana 400w

Giá: 300k
- Motor servo của omron nhưng bản chất là servo sigma 1 của Yaskawa , tra mã có đủ thông tin cho các bác


Giá: 200k/em
thanks các bác

----------


## phuongpham1190

> ko tới đâu anh :3


 bác cân thử cho em lấy 3 bộ đầy đủ xem là hết nhiu bác

----------


## Takami

Mình lấy con motor Pana 400W, giá 300k nha bác.

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

con này còn thì để cho anh luôn nhé để anh chuyển tiền cả thể

----------


## Tuancoi

Mìn lấy con mitsu 700w bị kẹt bạc đạn nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## TNK

cặp ray thk 25 còn k bạn

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## tranhung123456

bác Quảng này bán đắt hàng ghê chỉ cần đăng lên 1 phút thôi là hết hàng (vì gọi tới là có gạch để xây nhà) 
hi hi hi bác Quảng :Embarrassment:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Servo Motor Yaskawa 750w SGM-08AWFJA1

Giá: 500k
- Servo motor FUGYS201-200W 

Giá: 500k cho cả 2 con
- Servo Omron 300w tặng kèm cặp Jack kết nối zin của hãng

Giá: 200k
- Bo PIC Xài 18F452 có sẵn 1 số driver step


Giá: 50k/bo
- Rail IKO rất đẹp, chỉ có mấy cặp ngắn bên trái là bản 18, còn lại bản 24 hết


 Cặp dài nhất 400mm hành trình 300 giá: 430k/cặp
Cặp tiếp theo dài 290 hành trình 200 giá: 320k/cặp
 cặp tiếp theo dài 230 hành trình 140 giá: 260k/cặp
 Cặp ngắn nhất dài 150 hành trình 70 giá: 110k/cặp
Thanks các bác

----------


## tranhung123456

để tớ cặp dài 400mm IKO +1  bo Bo PIC Xài 18F452

----------


## Hung rau

Mình đặt cặp ray IKO 300 hành trình 200 nhé

0903065560 Hưng 
Catkhac365@gmail.com
Chuyên cắt khắc trên mọi chất liệu trừ vàng...thỏi

----------


## Hung rau

Mình đặt cặp ray IKO 290 hành trình 200 nhé

0903065560 Hưng 
Catkhac365@gmail.com
Chuyên cắt khắc trên mọi chất liệu trừ vàng...thỏi

----------


## haiquanckbn

Bác có bọn step mini + hộp số không ah? cho em xin cái thông số kèm giá vs ah. Nếu có thì pm em nha. 01649555484. Em tên Quân ah

----------


## mtsy2009

Cho mình 10 vỉ Domino nhé, inbox địa chỉ mình tới lấy. ( Thanh 01683942166 )

----------


## vufree

gạch 4 con Omron 400w nhé

----------


## phuongpham1190

> -Combo Z nữa, hành trình 100, bản 70 của IAI dùng vitme phi 12 bước 10, bên trong còn sáng loáng, có thắng từ luôn nên rất thích hợp để làm z, loại này mặt bích dễ dài, vì motor tháo rời được
> 
> 
> 
> Giá: 470k
> - Gối FK12 của THK, mới 100%
> 
> 
> Giá: 380k cho cả 2 bộ
> ...


Con biến tần còn không bác

----------


## katerman

Lạy các bác đào mộ có tập thể.
Hàng bán từ tháng 7/2016, giờ này muốn mua thì liên hệ trực tiếp chứ post như thế này có mà chờ dài cổ.

----------


## tranhung123456

> Lạy các bác đào mộ có tập thể.
> Hàng bán từ tháng 7/2016, giờ này muốn mua thì liên hệ trực tiếp chứ post như thế này có mà chờ dài cổ.


Bác Quảng bận lo nhà mới nên không lên mạng nên các bác thông cảm có cần gì alo hỏi Bác Quảng
hình như bác ấy nhiều khách quá không có time up hàng lên mạng

----------

